# hesitation/auto trans problem?



## randamonium (Nov 29, 2008)

I have recently replaces my Auto Trans in my 93 maxima gxe and now sometimes when you start out in drive there is a slight hesitation around 35mph it kind of pulsates and then sometimes when traveling at above 55 there is like a thud in the trans it happened once with the CC on and with out. I also have had a problem with the shifting it seems to get stuck in a gear and even if I manually shift down nothing happens same with the od switch no change when on or off. Help I need to go on a long trip and I don't want to chance it with this problem.
One thing I have noticed is a small amount of pink/white foam on the dip stick above the hot/cold reading?? :woowoo::woowoo:


----------

